# Is amazon payments safe?



## tedman

I guess it is, yes.

The only issue is that with Gift payments, I don't think you have much of a legal leg to stand on if things go sour.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Amazon payments is safe, there is no "gift" option. And you cant pay him in gift cards, you pay to his amazon account, and he can either turn it into a gift card or transfer it to his verified bank account (if the amount is more than ten dollars). In other words.


You get his email address and send him money via your credit/debit card (this is instant and there is no fees)
THe amount you transferred go to his amazon payments balance.
Then. he can log into his amazon payments account and distribute the money how he likes, some to a gift card, some to his bank account etc.
Although I havent gotten into the nitty gritty of the protections, they are mostly the same as paypal, where you can dispute a charge if the items arrives not as described etc. If that fails, you can always do a chargeback with your credit card company (although you cant pursue both at the same time). be sure to save any correspondance with the seller and ask as many questions about the item as possible, so he cant screw you that way (aka "well you never asked" or "we didnt agree on that"). Hope this helps, I was confused about all this for a little while to!


----------

